# My old boy still amazes me



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I get so caught up in the frustrations of dealing with FA Rey that I don't want to take my 14 1/2 year-old Buddy for granted. I took him to the folk festival this past weekend, and we just walked a couple blocks around outside the gates where he could socialize. During the hour or so we walked, three separate people came up to me and asked me, "How do you get that dog to walk right along right next to you like that?" My geriatric boy still aims to please!


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

That's lovely KentuckyGSDLover - I bet he really enjoyed having you all to himself 
__________
Sue


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Bet he had a great day with you. I know my old guy has definitely gotten less attention since Stella came along. I used to be able to walk both dogs but about a month ago they pulled me down. So now it is just one at a time.....


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think it was great that you set aside a special day for your boy, I am sure that he probably had one of the best times of his life. Nice story that you shared with us. :wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I know with having two dogs it's hard to split attention some times but I cherish the together and single times with both of my dogs

I'm glad you had such a wonderful day


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> three separate people came up to me and asked me, "How do you get that dog to walk right along right next to you like that?" My geriatric boy still aims to please!


Isn't that just where they want to be? Falko always walks at my side unless we are in the woods. Nobody trained him to do that, it is just where he wants to be.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice!

These are the days that you will really cherish in the future! Get some pics of your fella!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Buddy sounds like a great senior. Enjoy your time. Daisy my oldest has always been a handful but as she has gotten much sweeter w/ people as she has gotten older. Buddy sounds like a great guy who would appreciate some Buddy only time.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh, Buddy and I have 1-2 alone play dates a week. But the more people, the more activity, the more he likes it. He truly is a party animal. We live on a secluded farm and I take him to the nearest town to socialize. He actually cries with excitement when he sees where we're going!  He's mostly deaf now and I notice his eyes are clouding up a lot from cataracts, but he still herds me to bed at night and still heels when we walk (he was trained to heel and I haven't had to actually issue the command for years now; he walks in perfect step with me when I start walking). My ex brought him home when he was a puppy. He was in a pen with the other pups, was the runt and was being stomped down into the mud by the larger pups (so no, he was never "socialized" as a pup, but is the most social dog I've ever owned). I took one look at him and thought, "I'll never love another dog as much as Bear (my previous GSD)." Funny, now I feel like I'll never love another dog as much as Buddy.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Old dogs can be such fun, can't they!


----------

